# Ebola A False Flag ?



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Here is some youtubes from a Gunny Approved Website


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

To facilitate and mask invasion and the crash of the dollar, as well as to make as many people as possible not need money anymore. Yes. A lot of folks are beginning to wonder...


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I posted these as I was viewing them,so I can't agree with their entirety


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Well either the Liberians are incredibly stupid or the Liberian Gov't wants the Benjamins.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

i dont think its a hoax but the guy on the ground does look like a faker.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Too big to be a hoax. How many people could keep it a secret.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Here is some youtubes from a Gunny Approved Website


Maybe... maybe not. But you can bet the farm the gubberment will use this to their advantage. We will all be in quarantined Fema camps soon.


----------



## NoobMom (Oct 16, 2014)

Go to youtube and type in ebola hoax. I have no idea how I stumbled across this but if you watch it you will have doubts...


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Never let a crisis ,real or perceived go to waste


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

What bothers me is how much can really be pulled off running the weak minded and amoral on their own juice.
The best destructive armies are those who do it for you for free. By the numbers, we have an awful lot of really stinky people....I could have easily been a star of about any medical fraud, so it looks easier to fake to me. 
But, they don't patent fakes....and there is that patent...but honestly, I am wondering ?? As much as anyone....


----------

